# Survivor China



## Morwain (Aug 15, 2007)

Survivor China starts on september 20th and I'm wondering who's gonna be watching other than me.
Here's a link to what CBS Has about it so far:


----------



## Morwain (Aug 18, 2007)

Apparently I'm the only one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2007)

i'm gonna watch for pantyshots


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 20, 2007)

My brother is touring China right now, he's doing just fine.....wtf do these people need to "Survive" from?

Its not like its some desolate waisteland....

what a shitty series....I cant believe its still on the air


----------



## Morwain (Aug 25, 2007)

....It's not so much a wilderness survival as a survival with the other people...though the show can at times be rather lame... it still interests me for the human interactions and at times the well...eye candy...sometimes they can really have hot guys on the show..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 25, 2007)

^ oh u r a girl?  any info on this show being out yet?


----------



## Morwain (Aug 25, 2007)

They have the contestant bio's and meet and greet vids up on cbs.com and the show starts on sep. 20th but, thats really all thats out right now. I posted the link for the site in one of my other posts.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2007)

Go Ashley Mossarro (Yes I Watch WWE)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 25, 2007)

wait a second, i thought its a chinese verion of survivor, not survivor in china... fuck, i hope the get executed by the state for being douchebags


----------



## Denji (Aug 26, 2007)

I've never really understood why Survivor is so popular.

Then again, I'm not a fan of "reality" television to begin with.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 28, 2007)

The name reality tv is extremly misleading but, I still get enjoyment out of other people's misery though these kind of such like Suvivor.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 28, 2007)

Survivor is no longer a popular show among ages 7-18 but it' STILL one of the best rated shows for the much more important ages 18-49...even in its 15th season. go figure. I'll probably watch a couple of random eps and then the finale.


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 29, 2007)

Morwain said:


> ....It's not so much a wilderness survival as a survival with the other people...though the show can at times be rather lame... it still interests me for the human interactions and at times the well...eye candy...sometimes they can really have hot guys on the show..



Haven't seen any of the episodes so are they making an ass out of all Americans?

They are essentially ambassadors for our culture, and if its anything like other reality shows Ive seen they are going to destroy any relations China has with the US


----------



## Morwain (Aug 30, 2007)

.....they really don't interact with any actual chinese people they're just stuck in the middle of no where...for 39 days with only the other americans...so it really isn't possible for the contests to screw anything important up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm gonna watch for guy's pantyshots



boy didn't see that coming, lol


----------



## Morwain (Sep 22, 2007)

Sooo...did anyone watch the first episode?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

no, most of us don't care for reality shows


----------



## Morwain (Sep 24, 2007)

....Yea.....unfortunately....what can I say it's one of the 3 reality shows I actually watch and I can't break my addiction to it.


----------

